# d20 Status Cards



## Morrus (Aug 16, 2006)

[imager]http://shop.enworld.org/images/engs/product1781/th.JPG[/imager]Brand new from EN Publishing and The Other Game Company - *d20 Status Cards*!.  These are cards that you print out and hand to players when they are affected by various conditions.  If you've ever found yourself scrabbling to find out what "Fatigued" means, these are for you! 
[bq]“The ray hits you, rendering you exhausted.”
“Exhausted? That’s the one where I can only take partial actions, right? Or is it just a penalty to my rolls?”

The core rules contain a wide variety of conditions which can apply to a character. Not only is it often hard to remember what each condition does, in a protracted battle it may even be able to remember which conditions currently apply to a character!

These status cards solve all that. They’re a very simple concept, both in usage and design. Whenever a condition applies to a character, the GM need simply hand the player the appropriate card. The player then lays the card down in front of his character sheet. Each card not only reminds everyone which conditions apply, it also provides details of what the condition does.

The result? Less time fumbling through rulebooks or trying to remember what’s going on. And one less thing to worry about in combat is always a good thing!

These Status Cards were lovingly crafted for EN Publishing by the cardsmiths at The Other Game Company. [/bq]


----------



## Nyarlathotep (Aug 18, 2006)

Will this product eventually be available from RPGNow or DTRPG?


----------



## Morrus (Aug 18, 2006)

Not DTRPG, I don't want to give away 50% of the revenue generated.  I haven't decided about RPGNow yet.  Certainly not for a while; I'd rather not send the bulk of purchasers somewhere where someone else gets a big chunk of the money when I don't have to.


----------



## Nyarlathotep (Aug 18, 2006)

Morrus said:
			
		

> Not DTRPG, I don't want to give away 50% of the revenue generated.  I haven't decided about RPGNow yet.  Certainly not for a while; I'd rather not send the bulk of purchasers somewhere where someone else gets a big chunk of the money when I don't have to.




Fair enough, Thanks.


----------

